# Luggage/backseat



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, I have 2 questions:

#1 what are your policies on getting out of the car to help passengers with luggage? I personally always help women unless they have a man with them, then it could go either way. I kind of feel like the man should help his woman out, because that is what I should do, but that is not a hard rule for me. Anyone ever get a ratings ding for not getting out? 
Consider each individual passenger has a suitcase in the following scenarios:

A. Single female rider 
B. Single male rider
C. Male/female couple 
D. Multiple male riders

#2 do any of you think it is weird/rude when a single passenger sits directly behind the driver side seat? I always thought that was a little strange, but never really went into deep thought about it. I had a passenger bring it up the other day and now I am just wondering what you guys think

Peace to all my fellow drivers, even the ones that just complain all the time lol


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes ! you gotta help with laggage if you care even a little bit about scratches , it’s also the moment old folks tip with airport trips , don’t get out don’t get tipped.

It usually depends on how my day is going if for some reason I don’t feel like getting out , I ask if they need help especially with women sometimes it’s not a good look trying to help them with tiny bags lol at times I’m double parked meaning I’m not getting out of the car so I don’t say anything, I just pop the trunk.

B,C&D get a thank you and I pop the trunk , it’s simply sad to be too eager to help with these low prices lol unless it was a pt trip and I’m excited.

True it’s weird and rude but it doesn’t bother me either only thing that matters is that sitting position sometimes comes down to safety , you don’t want some questionable dude or girl in that seat in the middle of the night but otherwise I don’t care for it in fact I prefer it so we are not staring at each other in the mirror.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I always help for a bunch of reasons: I dont want clumsy dings in my car, i dont want them to get the idea of throwimg suitcades on my leather seats, it moves us along faster which is especially important in busy zones, and it helps with tips and ratings.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sometimes I pop the trunk and act like I am doing something with my phone until they reach for their bag, then I get out just in time for them to be lifting their bag, giving the impression that I was gonna get it, but they beat me to it haha then they can’t really complain about it..


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

If something needs to go in the back of my car I always get out. I have a Highlander and my seats go up and down all day long for luggage or for extra passengers. I also have a personal bag with cleaning supplies and I almost had someone take it by accident. And anyway I need the chance to stand up and stretch my legs.
It is a service industry and I try to provide service that's the bottom line.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I usually load luggage to protect my car. If there is a strapping young guy who wants to load it, fine -- but I usually have to arrange it because they're not familiar with my vehicle.

I have an SUV, so no luggage goes on passenger seats -- I have leather upholstery and don't want it destroyed by pax slinging luggage around. If they object, they can cancel and order another ride.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

When I see people with luggage, I immediately pop my trunk. That’s generally an indicator to them that that’s where their luggage needs to go. I’ve been asked can it be placed on the seat; I tell them no & have no qualms in suggesting they cancel & request a larger size vehicle. 

Sometimes I get out the car to help, sometimes I dont- it mainly depends on how much luggage I actually see. I dont carry anything of my own in the truck that a passenger may “accidentally” take so they dont need me to hop out the car while they’re taking their stuff out.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I always load luggage, partly for better tips, and partly for protecting my car.

One time some moron girl shoved her carryon into the backseat before I could grab it and out it in the trunk. When she got out due carelessly staggering out and dented the door frame slightly.

I now grab pax luggage and tell them "please have a seat and make yourself comfortable.

If I see them standing my the trunk waiting for me to open, I don't open the trunk till I'm at the rear of the car.

Also, getting outlets me assess what crap they are trying to put in my car....



Quest09 said:


> If something needs to go in the back of my car I always get out. I have a Highlander and my seats go up and down all day long for luggage or for extra passengers. I also have a personal bag with cleaning supplies and I almost had someone take it by accident. And anyway I need the chance to stand up and stretch my legs.
> It is a service industry and I try to provide service that's the bottom line.


I agree. Considering the hours I drive I look forward to getting out.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If you don't do it yourself you'll get A-holes dragging luggage into your car and $(*%ing up your paint.


Just sayin...


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I have 2 questions:
> 
> #1 what are your policies on getting out of the car to help passengers with luggage? I personally always help women unless they have a man with them, then it could go either way. I kind of feel like the man should help his woman out, because that is what I should do, but that is not a hard rule for me. Anyone ever get a ratings ding for not getting out?
> Consider each individual passenger has a suitcase in the following scenarios:
> ...


I pop the trunk and let them deal with it themselves.

As soon as they get in the car, I appologize and tell them Id have helped them bu i have a prosetectic leg and it's hard to get in and out of the car.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> I pop the trunk and let them deal with it themselves.
> 
> As soon as they get in the car, I appologize and tell them Id have helped them bu i have a prosetectic leg and it's hard to get in and out of the car.


Do you really have a prosthetic leg?


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Do you really have a prosthetic leg?


No


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I always help with the luggage because if not, you'll notice big paint gouges from them lifting and resting on top of bumper before putting in.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> No


Hahahaha I don't think I would have the balls to do that.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Hahahaha I don't think I would have the balls to do that.


My favorite are the ones that look down as ask "which leg"


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> My favorite are the ones that look down as ask "which leg"


"The third one."


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Why help women only ? In SF ? 

Youse just being sexist against men.

If you look healthy you can haul your own bags.

Anyone else, you take one side I take the other and we BOTH load your bag.

I don’t buy into this sexist hogwash.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Dings to the edge of trunk. Leather is also scratched by bags thrown or drug across back seats. The offer to put it in the trunk for them really isnt about them. Nor is it an option for them.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why help women only ? In SF ?
> 
> Youse just being sexist against men.
> 
> ...


This was supposed to be a negativity free thread man. Youse one of those people who finds things to complain about that aren't there. Whatever...
NO, it's because it is a scientific fact that men in general have more upper body strength than women and it is also a cultural thing....lighten up dude


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Let me rephrase. In this day and age, one should look at ability, not gender. One should allow all young strong people to deploy their strength. If a woman, even at 16 years old, can carry an extra 30 pounds during pregnancy, while holding a 20 lb toddler, they any woman of childbearing age has the strength to put a roller bag in a trunk.

I am taking issue with the fact that you focus on gender, instead of ability. If you have a 100 lb Asian male - do you load his bag? If you have a female gymnast with massive arm strength, do you load her bag? If you have an obese man who puffs as he walks, do you load his bag?

Best to focus on ability. You help any person - of any gender - who needs help. *Or kiss up to everyone to try and get tips.*


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Let me rephrase. In this day and age, one should look at ability, not gender. One should allow all young strong people to deploy their strength. If a woman, even at 16 years old, can carry an extra 30 pounds during pregnancy, while holding a 20 lb toddler, they any woman of childbearing age has the strength to put a roller bag in a trunk.
> 
> I am taking issue with the fact that you focus on gender, instead of ability. If you have a 100 lb Asian male - do you load his bag? If you have a female gymnast with massive arm strength, do you load her bag? If you have an obese man who puffs as he walks, do you load his bag?
> 
> Best to focus on ability. You help any person - of any gender - who needs help. *Or kiss up to everyone to try and get tips.*


Agree to disagree


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

When I see luggage, I get out and help...for all the reasons mentioned in this thread:

- Prevent (further) dings and scratches
- Make sure somebody doesn't take something that's not theirs from my trunk
- I'm a nice guy
- Get out of the car for a few seconds
- Better chance of getting a tip


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Looks like most of what I would say has been said... it's all about protecting your trunk.
But, I will add that I do not allow any hard luggage in the passenger section of my car. All of it must reasonably fit in the trunk. If it does not, that's on the rider(s). They need to request the appropriate size of vehicle. Most of the time, it's lack of familiarity with the platform (they don't know there are larger vehicles), but sometimes, they are just cheap. Or, they think they are entitled to roughly plop their bags on your seats. This distresses the fabric/leather. 
We are a time-based convenience and people will not respect your interior, so as a policy: no hard luggage inside.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

No one is addressing the second question though?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyfted13 said:


> No one is addressing the second question though?


It is unsafe to have a rider behind you. Too easy for them to assault you. Plenty of Cabbies getting killed stories. 
Suggest to pax to move over "for an easier safer drop off".

And, of course, dashcam


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> NO, it's because it is a *scientific fact* that men in general have more upper body strength than women and it is also a cultural thing....lighten up dude


Really? There's a peer reviewed study? LOL

At the gym I work out at there are women that can bench more than me, and I'm a 6'5" biker guy.

Sure there are weakling women, just as there are weakling men. But rationalizing the word "scientific" without knowing what it actually means.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Really? There's a peer reviewed study? LOL
> 
> At the gym I work out at there are women that can bench more than me, and I'm a 6'5" biker guy.
> 
> Sure there are weakling women, just as there are weakling men. But rationalizing the word "scientific" without knowing what it actually means.


Go pick a fight with someone else, I am not here for that



DrivingForYou said:


> Really? There's a peer reviewed study? LOL
> 
> At the gym I work out at there are women that can bench more than me, and I'm a 6'5" biker guy.
> 
> Sure there are weakling women, just as there are weakling men. But rationalizing the word "scientific" without knowing what it actually means.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8477683/

http://www.livescience.com/52998-women-combat-gender-differences.html

Now kindly **** off please

If anyone else wants to use this thread to attack me or start a fight there are many other much worthier threads on this forum that would absolutely love to engage with you. I, on the other hand do not wish to participate in such debates. I simply wanted to see how other drivers handle certain situations. Whatever point you would want to prove, just consider yourself right,the consider me wrong and just move on....


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Go pick a fight with someone else, I am not here for that


yes you are.



Lyfted13 said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8477683/
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/52998-women-combat-gender-differences.html
> 
> Now kindly &%[email protected]!* off please


Wow, sample size of 8 in the first study.

*8*

The second link isn't even a study, just an article.

Here are some other articles and/or studies that refute your point.

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/00140138208924958?src=recsys
https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/article/vbgkpx/inferior-angela-saini-book-interview
https://www.strongerbyscience.com/gender-differences-in-training-and-diet/
https://www.researchgate.net/public...lar_strength_in_equally-trained_men_and_women
http://www.theironsamurai.com/gender-differences-in-strength-vs-statistics/

The first link above, a study with a sample size of 85, found that there was less than a 1% difference due to gender once other factors like overall size were taken into account.

Essentially, difference in strength are mostly accounted for due to differences in size. A 4'10" woman being SMALLER than a 6' tall man is what accounts for the major difference due so smaller muscle size differences.

The implication I suppose is that in your little world, you should be helping out short men and letting tall women get their own luggage...

Personally as a professional driver, I assist all people with luggage. Partly as I consider it part of The job, partly to encourage better tips, and partly to reduce damage to my vehicle, and partly due to safety concerns.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Do you really have a prosthetic leg?


That was my thought lol. My new hero.



Ajaywill said:


> When I see luggage, I get out and help...for all the reasons mentioned in this thread:
> 
> - Prevent (further) dings and scratches
> - Make sure somebody doesn't take something that's not theirs from my trunk
> ...


I've found if they are going to tip, they no matter what and if they aren't, nothing you can do to get them to.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> yes you are.
> 
> Wow, sample size of 8 in the first study.
> 
> ...


TLDR Like I said, consider yourself right, me wrong and move on...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Nah, let's not move on. This is an anonymous Internet forum. That means any poster gets to do anything they want to within the rules. *You don't get to set the rules. *

Am I correct in assuming that you were not born and bred in San Francisco?

Your statement that you are going to discriminate based on gender because it is "cultural" shows a deep lack of understanding of the actual. culture of San Francisco.

There are a significant number of women who can smell condescension a mile away. And I have, on occasion, gotten that look that says "touch my bag and I'm gonna kick you in the balls"

In short, You make a discriminatory statements while claiming to drive in SF you're going to get called out.

Take it like a man.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Nah, let's not move on. This is an anonymous Internet forum. That means any poster gets to do anything they want to within the rules. *You don't get to set the rules. *
> 
> Am I correct in assuming that you were not born and bred in San Francisco?
> 
> ...


This thread is becoming very childish..

Bay Area native. 
It's called chivalry and that's how I was raised, I don't even see why you care SO much about how I drive... You drive your car, I will drive mine.

I have nothing else to say to you, any reply will be ignored..


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> This thread is becoming very childish..
> ..


Yes you are. On this we can agree.



Sacto Burbs said:


> Am I correct in assuming that you were not born and bred in San Francisco?
> 
> Your statement that you are going to discriminate based on gender because it is "cultural" shows a deep lack of understanding of the actual. culture of San Francisco.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, hence the calling out of the spurious "science says" trope.
​It's LOL. I've noticed whenever anyone seeks to support a weak argument they just claim "scientifically" which is such a poor use of the word it's laughable. Doubly laughablemisnwhen the ACTUAL science is shown to them they dismiss it as "childish".


----------

